# Anyone have a surface grinder?



## Chippin (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey guys

I bought a tool lot a while back and there was a few ground blocks in the lot. There is a set of 1" - 1.5" - 2" blocks and four .5" -  1" - 2" blocks. 

They are a little rough and could use a lick on all surfaces. I'm not picky about final dimension but matched sets would be preferred. 

Material is unknown but they are hardened so I'm assuming some sort of tool steel

If someone with a grinder could dust these up for me, let me know!
-Dustin


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm trying to buy one...  but getting one that is affordable and serviceable is pretty hard. when/if, I'll let you know.


----------



## Chippin (Mar 26, 2017)

Perfect! That would be great.


----------

